# Review BitFenix Ronin Core by GoldenMic



## GoldenMic (27. April 2014)

*Review BitFenix Ronin Core by GoldenMic*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Danksagung*
Ich bedanke mich bei BitFenix dafür, dass sie mich als Reviewer ausgesucht haben und mir die Hardware zur Verfügung stellen. Weiterhin bedanke ich mich bei Caseking für den schnellen Versand. 


*Einleitung*
BitFenix dürfte bei vielen schon als Hersteller von Gehäusen, Lüftern sowie Adaptern und Kabeln bekannt sein. In meinem Review stelle ich euch das Gehäuse BitFenix Ronin Core vor. Dabei werde ich auf die Verpackung und den Lieferumgang eingehen, die Spezifikationen und das Gehäuse von Außen und Innen betrachten. Weiterhin Führe ich einen Temperaturtest mit Werksbestückung durch. Später ist noch ein weiterer Temperaturtest mit Vollbestückung geplant.  Zum Schluss werde ich noch die Lautstärke subjektiv betrachten, das Preis-Leistungs- Verhältnis beurteilen und ein Fazit ziehen.

*Bemerkung*: Für größere Bilder einfach auf die Bilder klicken.
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Verpackung handelt es sich um den üblichen großen Karton. Auf diesem sind dabei bereits diverse Features des Bitfenix Ronin Core aber auch des Bitfenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster aufgelistet. An der Seite findet man zudem die Spezifikationen tabellarisch aufgelistet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gehäuse findet man ein Päckchen mit Einbauzubehör und einen Einbaurahmen sowie einen zweiten Staubfilter, falls man einen zweiten Lüfter in der Front nachrüsten möchte.
Im Päckchen finden sich mehrere Kabelbinder sowie Schrauben und ähnliches. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Da der Quick-Installation Guide meiner Ansicht nach ungewöhnliche "umfangreich" ausgefallen ist(viele Hersteller bieten hier nur ein Faltblatt) habe ihn mal hochgeladen. Interessierte können sich das Album unter folgenden Link ansehen:
Quick Installation Guide



*Spezifikationen BitFenix Ronin*


Hersteller | BitFenix
BxHxT |  205x483x505mm
Formfaktoren | ATX, mATX, mini-ITX
Lüfterplätze | Front: 2x 120mm • Heck: 1x 120mm  
                 | Oben: 2x120mm oder 2x 140mm  • Unten: 1x 120mm 
Lüfter vorhanden |Front: 1 x 120mm 
                        |Heck: 1 x 120mm 
Staubfilter | Ja, Front und Boden, demontier- bzw. herausnehmbar
Frontpanel | 2 x USB 3.0(intern), 2 x USB 2.0, HD Audio
Festplattenplätze | 6(3+3) x 2,5"/3,5" / 3 x 5,25" 
Netzteilposition | Unten
Maximalhöhe CPU Kühler | 165mm
Maximallänge Grafikkarte | 310 mm, 420 mm nach Entnahme eines Festplattenkäfigs
Platz hinter dem Mainboard-Tray | ca. 2cm
Plätze für Steckkarten | 7
Besonderheiten | SofTouch, Herausnehmbarer Festplattenkäfig, Kabelmanagement, Staubfilter
Material | SofTouch, Plastik, Stahl*Betrachtung des Gehäuses*
*Außen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Front sieht man die auf der Verpackung bereits beworbene SofTouch Oberfläche. Zudem prangt unten in der Mitte das BitFenix Logo. Man sieht zudem die 3 möglichen 5,25 Einschübe, die noch mit Klappen abgedeckt sind. Die Luftlöcher sehen durch die SofTouch Oberfläche zudem nicht so gewöhnlich aus. An den Seiten hervorgehoben sind längliche Streifen aus (austauschbaren) Mesh-Gitter. 
Auf der Rückseite erkennt man den vorinstallierten 120mm Lüfter und die Griffmulde für die obere Abdeckung. Auch zu erkennen sind 2 Zugänge für Interessenten einer Wasserkühlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenteile sind aus Stahl gefertigt. Auffällig ist, dass auf der linken Seite keine weiteren Öffnungen für einen Lüfter sind. Dies führt dazu, dass die Optik durchgehend glatt ist, was auch einigen Leuten gefallen sollte.
An der Front sowie an der Oberseite erkennt man zudem die Aufsätze, die aus Plastik gefertigt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Oberseite ist aus dem SofTouch Material gefertigt, an den Seiten zudem wieder die länglichen Mesh-Gitter. 
An der Front finden sich neben dem Start- und Resetschalter zwei USB 2.0 sowie zwei USB 3.0-Anschlüsse und Front-Audio.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Unterseite ist ein Staubfilter angebracht, der die Fläche für Netzteil und einen weiteren Lüfter abdeckt. Der Staubfilter ist über Magnete leicht angeheftet und daher einfach abnehmbar.
*Innen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren des Gehäuses hat man einen für aktuelle Gehäuse typischen Aufbau. Im Mainboardtray ist ein Ausschnitt für den erleichterten Einbau eines CPU-Kühlers. Weitere Öffnungen sind für Kabelmanagement vorhanden. Die 5,25" Laufwerke werden durch Schnellverschlüsse angebracht. Dazu drückt man auf diese und hebt den Schnellverschluss dabei in Pfeilrichtung an. Auf der Rückseite hat man mehrere Ösen um die Kabel mit Kabelbindern besser wie gewünscht legen zu können. Der Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray beträgt in etwa 2cm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Front abzunehmen sollte man zuerst die Abdeckung an der Oberseite entfernen. Dazu greift man hinten in die Mulde und zieht das Plastikoberteil nach oben. Man sollte aber auch nicht zu grob vorgehen um nichts zu beschädigen. Schließlich ist das "Front-Panel" auch auf der Oberseite angebracht. Durch entfernen der oberen Abdeckung erhält man Einblick ins Gehäuse. Hier kann man diverse Lüftergrößen oder Radiatoren anbringen. Auch die Montage kann dadurch erleichtert werden, da man so beispielsweise besser an den CPU 4 bzw. 8-Pin Anschluss kommt, der sonst oft durch den CPU Kühler recht blockiert ist. 
Die Front lässt sich von unten schlecht lösen, sofern man nicht die obere Abdeckung entfernt hat. Diese sind auch durch 2 Haltenasen leicht miteinander verbunden. Daher ist es wie schon erwähnt ratsam, zuerst die obere Abdeckung zu entfernen und dann die Front von oben her abzuziehen. 
Hinter der Front ist ein 120mm Lüfter mit Staubfilter vorinstalliert. Platz für einen zweiten Lüfter ist vorhanden. Am entfernten Frontteil ist zu erkennen wie das Mesh durch umgebogene Haltenasen befestigt ist. Dadurch kann die Meshteile abnehmen und säubern sowie ggf. austauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren kann man an der eingekerbten Schrift erkennen, welche Löcher man für welche Boardgrößen benutzen soll. Die einzelnen Löcher sind dabei auch beschriftet.
Der Festplattenkäfig ist in 2x3 aufgeteilt. Den oberen kann man sehr einfach raus nehmen, falls man den Luftstrom in Gehäuse verbessern möchte oder sehr lange Steckkarten verwenden möchte.
Auch die Schlitten für die Festplatten sind sehr praktisch, da man sie ohne Werkzeug verwenden kann. Wichtig ist dabei der Warnhinweise. Nicht knicken!
*Montage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einbau der üblichen Komponenten ging problemlos von Statten. Der Ausschnitt im Mainboardtray dürfte für viele Kühler ausreichend groß sein, ich persönlich hätte ihn mir aber etwas größer gewünscht.
Die Festplattenschlitten zieht man leicht auseinander und schiebt die Stäbe in die Schraublöcher. SSDs müssen allerdings von unten angeschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platzprobleme gab es bei mir nicht, für die meisten Komponenten dürfte ausreichend Platz vorhanden sein. Beim Kabelmangement hab ich mir, unüblicherweise, mal etwas mehr Mühe gegeben. Das Ergebnis bleibt allerdings durchwachsen, was ich aber nicht BitFenix ankreiden kann. 
Schade ist, dass man den Einbau der Frontlüfter so verkompliziert. Weiterhin wird auch die Richtung der Deckellüfter vorgegeben, da keine weiteren Staubfilter vorhanden sind. Hier hatte ich persönlich etwas mehr erwartet.
*Testsystem, Testaufbau und Testumgebung*
Für den Test kam mein aktuelles System zu Einsatz. Im Nachfolgenden eine Auflistung der verbauten Komponenten.



CPU | Intel Core i7-870 @3,22 Ghz Vcore: 1,138 V 
CPU-Kühler |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition @ 1040 RPM 
Mainboard | Asus P7P55D-E 
Ram | 4 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @1,55V
HDD | Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
      | Western Digital EARX 2TB
SSD | Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 GB 
Grafikkarte | MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming
Netzteil | be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse | BitFenix Ronin
Lüfter | Vorderseite:  120mm
         | Rückseite:    120mm
Laufwerk | Samsung SH-S223L 
Soundkarte | Asus Xonar DGX
TV Karte | Skystar2 TV PCI
WLP | Artic Cooling MX-2 Wie zu sehen verwende ich in dem System Zusatzkarten in Form einer Asus Xonar DGX Soundkarte und einer TV-Karte. Dies sollte also beim Betrachten der Werte beachtet werden.
Für den Test änderte ich die Einstellungen der CPU etwas im Bios ab. Der Takt wurde auf 24x134= 3220 Mhz eingestellt, Intel Turbo Boost wurde deaktiviert während Intel Speed Step und die C-States aktiviert blieben. Die Vcore wurde auf 1,150 V eingestellt, ausgelesen wurden per CPU-z im Idle 1,128V und unter Last 1,138V. Der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers wurden auf 80% geregelt, was ~1040 RPM entspricht. Bei der Grafikkarte blieb die automatische Lüftersteuerung aktiv um ein realitätsnäheres Ergebnis zu erhalten und keine unnötige Lautstärke im Idle zu verursachen. Beachten muss man hierbei, das nach der Norminierung auf 20°C Raumtemperatur die Power-Limit Grenze der Grafikkarte noch nicht ausgeschöpft wäre, es aber im Alltagstest ist.
Für den Test wurde die Lüftersterung der 2 Gehäuselüfter zunächst auf 5V oder 12V geregelt bevor ein Tool gestartet wurde. Weiterhin ließ ich das System zwischen jedem Testdurchlauf abkühlen.
Um die Temperaturen auszulesen kamen für die CPU CoreTemp zum Einsatz. Aus den 4 ausgelesen Kerntemperaturen wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet. Für die GPU MSI-Afterburner und für die Festplatten CrystalDiskInfo. 
Das Gehäuse war zum Messen der Temperaturen komplett geschlossen.

Für den Test verwendete ich folgende Programme und Spiele:
*Idle:* Für die Idle Werte ließ ich das System 15 Minuten runterkühlen, da sich danach die Temperaturen nicht mehr wesentlich änderten. Danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Core Damage:* Core Damage verwendete ich um starke CPU-Last darzustellen. Dabei wurde das Tool 10 Minuten laufen gelassen und dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen. 

*Prime 95 + Furmark:* Da Furmark und CoreDamage sich nicht sonderlich gut vertragen haben, die GPU-Last brach immer wieder ein und sorgte so für starke Temperaturschwankungen der GPU, entschied ich mich Prime95(Blend) zusammen mit Furmark zu verwenden.  Prime bekommt dabei nur 7 Kerne zugewiesen, ein weiterer wird vom Furmark ausgelastet. Ich ließ beide zusammen für 10 Minuten laufen und habe dann die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

*Anno 2070:* Unter meiner Auswahl an Spielen empfand ich Anno 2070 als gute Wahl für hohe CPU und GPU Last. Die Ingamesettings wurden auf Maximum gestellt. Die Auflösung betrug 1920*1080@60Hz, vertikale Synchronisation deaktiviert. Zum Einsatz kam ein Savegame mit großer Karte und einer Bevölkerung von ~19000 Einwohnern auf einer großen Insel. Das Spiel wurde 15 Minuten gespielt und danach wurden die Temperaturen ausgelesen.

Um vergleichbare Werte zu erhalten wurde weiterhin die Raumtemperatur mit 2 Thermometern zum Zeitpunkt des Auslesens bestimmt. Aus den 2 Werten wurde dann ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Raumtemperatur auf 20°C norminiert. Die Differenz zur realen Raumtemperatur wurde dann mit den ausgelesen Werten der Tools verrechnet.
*Die Testwerte*

*Werksbestückung*

*Idle*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Idle sind die Temperaturen sowohl bei 12V aber auch bei 5V sehr gut. Man siehr aber schon hier deutliche Unterschiede von teilweise mehreren Grad Celsius.
*CoreDamage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei CoreDamage wird vor allem die CPU sehr stark belastet. Der Unterschied beträgt hierbei zwischen 5V und 12V ganz 6°C. Auch die Temperatur der Grafikkarte steigt etwas. Die Festplattentemperaturen sind aufgrund der Testreihenfolge mit den Idle Werten nicht direkt vergleichbar. Gut zu sehen ist aber, dass die Festplatten nicht sonderlich unter der CPU Temperatur leiden.
*Prime95 + Furmark*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Szenarie sind die Temperaturen besonders hoch. Bei 5V ist die CPU-Temperatur für mein Empfinden schon grenzwertig. Unter 12 Volt ist diese etwa 10-11°C niedriger, was noch in Ordnung geht. Personen mit Hitzköpfigen CPUs sollten jedenfalls ein Auge auf die Temperaturen haben. Die Grafikkarte stieß im Test an ihr Temperaturtarget von 80°C. Unter 5V wurde der Takt dabei von maximael 1189 MHz auf 1110 Mhz gedrosselt. Unter 12V ging der Takt nur auf 1176 Mhz zurück.
Die Festplatten werden vor allem unter 5V recht warm, sind aber in beiden Fällen in absolut unbedenklichen Regionen.
*Anno2070*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Anno2070 ist die vor allem die CPU-Last deutlich niedriger als im Test mit Prime95 und Furmark.
Die Temperaturunterschiede treten aber auch hier vor allem bei der CPU hervor, da die Grafikkarte auch hier wieder an ihr Temperaturtarget stößt, diesmal sogar stärker als im vorherigen Test. Bei 5V drosselte die Grafikkarte hier von 1189 MHz auf 1110 MHz. Bei 12V drosselte sie auch hier weniger und zwar nur auf 1163 MHz.
[U][SIZE="4"][B]Vollbestückung[/B][[B]Update geplant[/B]][/SIZE][/U]
Zu späteren Zeitpunkt ist hier ein weiterer Testlauf mit Vollbestückung geplant.
*Auswertung der Belüftung*

Die Belüftung ist zumeist ausreichend, in stark fordernden Szenarien aber zu klein dimensioniert. Hier wären 140mm Lüfter wünschenswert. 
Empfehlenswert sind auch weitere Lüfter in Front und Deckel. Wie genau sich das Gehäuse damit schlägt werde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt testen. Über das Update halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.
*Subjektive Lautstärkebetrachtung*
Verwendet man die Lüfter mit 12 Volt sind sie relativ laut aber nicht unbedingt störend. Unter 5 V agieren sie deutlich leiser. Empfehlenswert ist daher eine gute Lüftersteuerung per Mainboard oder per Frontpnael - genug Platz ist ja vorhanden. 
Störende Nebengeräusche waren bei mir nur Anfangs vorhanden. In den Frontlüfter ragten ein paar Fäden von dem Staubfilter, die ich dann aber abgeschnitten habe. Diesen kleinen Produktionsfehler möchte ich aber nicht unnötig negativ werten. Ansonsten ist kein Klackern oder ähnliches zu vernehmen.
*Beurteilung des Preis-Leistungsverhältnis*
Mit ca. 70€ platziert sich das BitFenix Ronin recht genau zwischen den zwei anderen von mir getesteten Gehäusen. Mir fiel dabei auf das die Qualität auch recht gut zum Preis passte. Das Ronin Core ist gut verarbeitet, leistet sich aber kleine Schnitzer mit beispielsweise den Staubfiltern. Auch die große Plastikverschalung an Oberseite und Front dürfte nicht jeden Geschmack treffen. Wie haltbar die Teile sind kann ich allerdings nach der kurzen Testzeit nicht feststellen. Bisher traten keine Probleme auf nach mehrmaligen Abnehmen. Auch größere Lüfterplätze in Front und Heck wären wünschenswert.
Pluspunkte sammelt man sich meiner Ansicht nach durch die SofTouch Oberfläche, welche die Plastikverschalung deutlich aufwertet sowie die Werkzeuglose Montage von vielen Teilen und die große Öffnung im Deckel, durch welche die Montage teilweise etwas erleichtert wird. Auch gut finde ich das man den Festplattenkäfig teilweise herausnehmen kann und das man Platz für einen Radiator im Deckel und/oder Durchführungen für Wasserkühlungen im Heck hat.
Das Gehäuse passt meiner Ansicht nach gut zum Preis und ist durchaus empfehlenswert, sofern man sich damit anfreunden kann.
*Fazit*
Für einen guten Preis werden dem Käufer viele Möglichkeiten geboten. Die Kühlung ist dabei etwas unterdimensioniert, man sollte Zusatzlüfter einplanen.
Postiv
-SofTouch Oberfläche
-Gute Verabeitung(keine scharfen Kanten)
-Kabelmanagement
-Viel Platz für Grafikkarte
-Aktuelle Anschlüsse sowie guter Quick Installation Guide

Negativ:
-Kühlung leicht unterdimensioniert
-Nur im Deckel 140mm Lüfter möglich
-Lüfter etwas zu laut bei 12V
-SSD Montage etwas zu umständlich
-Staubfilter(Montage in der Front umständlich)
Weiterführende Links:
Website des Herstellers
BitFenix Ronin Core im Preisvergleich
Bilder in voller Größe
Quick Installation Guide​


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2014)

*Nachtrag zum angekündigtem Nachtest mit Vollbestückung:*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte euch etwas mitteilen, dass mich nicht sonderlich stolz macht, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2014)

So, das Review ist bereits relativ zeitig Online, ich hoffe ihr habt Qualitativ nichts auszusetzen.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen. Sollte irgendwas nicht stimmen bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2014)

Ha! Perfekt, suche derzeit ein 20 cm breites Gehäuse für einen Freund


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. April 2014)

Wie immer sehr schönes Review 
Ein hübsches Ding dieses Ronin, ich selber habe auch noch ein Shinobi hier stehen. Das fand ich damals schon sehr hübsch, allerdings hatte es mit ähnlichen Temperaturproblemen zu kämpfen wie jetzt das Ronin. Beim Shinobi war es allerdings noch schlimmer, da die Front nicht perforiert war und so die gesamte Frischluft von unten kommen musste - oder von hinten, wenn man eine Kompaktwasserkühlung benutzt. Beim Ronin dürfte das auch wieder sinnvoll sein, sehr stark scheint der Airflow von der Front ja leider nicht zu sein. 
140er Lüfter sind wohl leider bei der Breite auch nicht drin, aber nice to have wäre es trotzdem wenigstens im Boden


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

Sehr nice mein Freund 
Überall wird der Spectre als sehr leise angegeben,verstehe nicht warum der bei dir laut war


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

Sehr schönes Review. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. 
Super Bilder.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2014)

Schöner Review


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2014)

Das hast Du wirklich sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## facehugger (27. April 2014)

Wieder supi gemacht Für bessere Temps bei gleichzeitig noch akzeptabler Laustärke, würde auch ich einen zusätzlichen Luffi in der Front und/oder 1-2 derer im Deckel empfehlen. 

In der aktuellen PCGH-Print gibt es übrigens einen sehr interessanten Test zur optimalen Casebelüftung mit einem Fractal R4 und dem Bitfenix Shinobi...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2014)

Nice work wie immer, ins Herz schließen werde ich das Gehäuse aber nicht


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2014)

Freut mich sehr, dass mein review bei euch so gut ankommt!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. April 2014)

Sehr gutes Review  Finde das Gehäuse gar nicht uninteressant, ab Werk schön schlicht und bei Bitfenix hat man ja reichhaltige Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung.

"In den Frontlüfter ragten ein paar Fäden von dem Staubfilter, die ich dann aber abgeschnitten *haben*".


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. April 2014)

Gutes Review  aber das Gehäuse hat mein Herz nicht erobert .


----------



## XD-User (28. April 2014)

Wirklich schickes Review, aber ich finde schade, dass auf der Seite keine Öffnung für einen 120/140mm Lüfter ist.
Bin gerade eh auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse und das sagt mir schon zu 

Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass wenn ich mich bei Alternate und co umgucke, nichts finde was so wirklich meinen Geschmack trifft


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wieder supi gemacht Für bessere Temps bei gleichzeitig noch akzeptabler Laustärke, würde auch ich einen zusätzlichen Luffi in der Front und/oder 1-2 derer im Deckel empfehlen.
> 
> In der aktuellen PCGH-Print gibt es übrigens einen sehr interessanten Test zur optimalen Casebelüftung mit einem Fractal R4 und dem Bitfenix Shinobi...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich schau mal ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe ein kleines Update mit 2x120 in der Front zu machen. Ich kann allerdings nichts versprechen und ab Sonntag bin ich eh erstmal längere Zeit "afk".
Daher schiebt sich auch das bisher geplante Update mit der Vollbestückung auch auf unbestimmte Zeit. Sorry.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Review  Finde das Gehäuse gar nicht uninteressant, ab Werk schön schlicht und bei Bitfenix hat man ja reichhaltige Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung.
> 
> "In den Frontlüfter ragten ein paar Fäden von dem Staubfilter, die ich dann aber abgeschnitten *haben*".


 
Werde ich korrigieren, danke


----------



## Overkee (2. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> ab Sonntag bin ich eh erstmal längere Zeit "afk".



Ich plane mir das Gehäuse in den nächsten Tagen zu bestellen (allerdings mit Fenster) und dann mit Alchemy LED-Strips, ebenfalls von BitFenix, auszuleuchten. Ich hoffe das du dazu noch Zeit hast meine Frage zu beantworten  Vielleicht kann mir ja aber auch jemand anderes helfen.

Meine Frage wäre nun: Ist zwischen der Seitenwand und den Lüftern genug Platz, um die Strips zu befestigen? Laut der Beschreibung auf Caseking sind die Strips ca. 10mm breit. Ich würde gerne alle möglichen Positionen auch mit Lüftern in der entsprechenden Größe (2x 140mm oben, 120mm unten, 120mm hinten) bestücken und auf den Bildern, sowohl auf Caseking als auch in deiner Review, sieht der Abstand relativ knapp aus, weshalb ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob mein Plan aufgeht.

Als Lüfter sollen übrigens BitFenix Spectre Pro zum Einsatz kommen.

Wenn es dir nicht zu viele Umstände macht, würde ich dich gerne bitten, ob du nicht einmal für mich nachmessen könntest, ob man trotz installierter Lüfter am Boden, am Deckel und am Heck auch die LED-Strips unterbringen kann.


Hier einmal alle Links zu den Produkten, die verwendet werden sollen.
BitFenix Ronin: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Ronin » BitFenix Ronin Midi-Tower - schwarz Window
BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm: Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter - weiß
BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm: Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Lüfter - weiß
BitFenix Alchemy: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » BitFenix Alchemy Connect 30x LED-Strip 60cm - weiß


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

Ich versuche grad zu verstehen wie und wo du die Straps anbringen willst bzw wo du überhaupt Platz brauchst.
Wäre es dir denn möglich auf Bildern mit Paint zu markieren wo die Straps genau angebracht werden sollen?


----------



## Overkee (2. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem, ich hab schnell mal eines deiner Bilder genommen, da dort auch Hardware verbaut ist im Vergleich zu den Produktbildern.

Insgesamt soll der Innenraum einmal komplett abgedeckt werden, sprich an den Festplattenkäfigen hoch, am Deckel entlang, hinten wieder runter und zum Schluss am Netzteil vorbei wieder zum Anfang.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

Ah ich verstehe.
Du willst aber wenn ich richtig sehe das Ronin mit Window.
Schau dir hier bitte mal Bild 4 an:
BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster (BFC-RON-300-KKWSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da siehst du, das an Stellen, wo du die Straps anbringen wolltest, teilweise die Abdeckung ist.

Willst du die Abdeckung dann weglassen oder doch dabei lassen.
Falls du die Abdeckung dabei lassen willst dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Dann müsstest du die Straps ja auf der Abdeckung anbringen um was von ihnen zu haben. Einerseits hab ich aber die Abedkcung nicht und andererseits gehe ich davon aus, das dort quasi kein Zwischenraum vorhanden ist.


----------



## Overkee (2. Mai 2014)

Auf diesen Foto (http://geizhals.at/p/9730/969730/969730-3.jpg) sieht es so aus als würde das Cover beinahe auf Höhe der Gehäusewand liegen. Des weiteren sieht man bei diesem Foto (http://geizhals.at/p/9730/969730/969730-1.jpg) die drei Punkte, an denen das Cover befestigt wird und ich bin daher davon ausgegangen, dass dahinter noch etwas Platz sei. 

Zur Not müsste man die LEDs wohl wirklich am Cover anbringen, was theoretisch nicht weiter schlimm sein dürfte, da es nicht direkt mit der Seitenwand verbunden ist. Nur den Ausbau des Covers würde es etwas verkomplizieren, allerdings ist es auch nicht so,  dass ich alle zwei Wochen etwas umbauen muss 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Abstand beim hinteren Lüfter und am Deckel aus? Bekommt man dort die Strips installiert?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2014)

Kannst dir auch nochmal die Bilder in meinem Test anschauen, vielleicht hilfts was.

Die Abdeckung schleift aber definitiv am Fenster. Da bekommste nicht mehr zwischen Blende und Fenster/Seitenteil.


----------



## Overkee (2. Mai 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch nochmal die Bilder in meinem Test anschauen, vielleicht hilfts was.
> 
> Die Abdeckung schleift aber definitiv am Fenster. Da bekommste nicht mehr zwischen Blende und Fenster/Seitenteil.



Da soll ja auch nichts zwischen. Schließlich will ich den Innenraum beleuchten und nicht die Scheibe  Hab es mal versucht auf zwei von deinen Bildern einzuzeichnen.


----------



## hammelgammler (2. Mai 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wieder supi gemacht Für bessere Temps bei gleichzeitig noch akzeptabler Laustärke, würde auch ich einen zusätzlichen Luffi in der Front und/oder 1-2 derer im Deckel empfehlen.
> 
> In der aktuellen PCGH-Print gibt es übrigens einen sehr interessanten Test zur optimalen Casebelüftung mit einem Fractal R4 und dem Bitfenix Shinobi...
> 
> Gruß



Ich frage mich, wieso sie nicht andere Konstellationen getestet haben. 

Ich stehe derzeit vor dem Problem, ob ich oben im R2 nun einen oder zwei ausblasende Lüfter verbaue. 

Vorne zwei 140 rein
Hinten einen 140 raus
Oben ein bzw zwei 140 raus 

Dabei muss gesagt werden, das der vordere der beiden oben nur mit 5V statt mit 7V laufen würde. 

Mit zwei 140er oben hätte ich ja einen kleinen Unterdruck, was natürlich zu mehr Staub führen würde. 

Der mittlere HDD Käfig ist raus, und der untere um 90°C gedreht, sodass die Luft besser durch kann. Ein Lüfter unten wird dementsprechend bestimmt deutlich weniger ins Gewicht fallen, da die Luft ja schon gut von vorne durch kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso sie nicht andere Konstellationen getestet haben.
> 
> Ich stehe derzeit vor dem Problem, ob ich oben im R2 nun einen oder zwei ausblasende Lüfter verbaue.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe noch keine andere Konfiguration getestet, weil zunächst der Zustand ab Werk für die meisten interessant ist.
Ich hatte noch vor weitere Konfigs zu testen, hatte aber Probleme aufgrund fehlender Kabel. In der wenigen Zeit, die ich aktuell habe, konnte ich diese nicht mehr auftreiben. 
Der Test der anderen Konfigs wird daher zunächst bis auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben oder entfällt sogar aufgrund von privaten Umständen.

Aber ich kann dir dennoch helfen:
Kauf dir die aktuelle PCGH 05/2014(die Anfang Mai rauskam)
Da ist ein wirklich großes Spezial zu genau dem drin, was du haben willst.

Ohne deine genauen Komponenten zu wissen und generell abseits dieses Gehäuses kann ich dir hier sowieso nicht helfen. Da solltest du einen extra Thread dafür eröffnen, denn das R2 ist hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## hammelgammler (2. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch keine andere Konfiguration getestet, weil zunächst der Zustand ab Werk für die meisten interessant ist.
> Ich hatte noch vor weitere Konfigs zu testen, hatte aber Probleme aufgrund fehlender Kabel. In der wenigen Zeit, die ich aktuell habe, konnte ich diese nicht mehr auftreiben.
> ...



Das mit den Konstellation war nicht auf deinen Text bezogen, sondern auf den in der aktuellen PCGH.  
Tut mir leid wenn das falsch verstanden wurde. 

Aber mit dem Thread hast du natürlich Recht, Tut mir leid deswegen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Mai 2014)

Achso Achso.
Kein Problem


----------



## Overkee (3. Mai 2014)

@Skysnake und GoldenMic 

Danke für eure Hilfe und eure Reviews  Werde wohl erstmal auf die Beleuchtung verzichten und dann mal sehen wie ich es mache, wenn das Gehäuse vor mir steht


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Mai 2014)

Denke auch, dass dies die beste Lösung ist. Wenn du es vor dir hast kannst du es eh besser einschätzen und eventuell fällt dir ja noch eine Alternative ein.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch etwas mitteilen, dass mich nicht sonderlich stolz macht, aber ich kann es nicht ändern.

*Ein Nachtest mit Vollbestückung wird nicht mehr stattfinden.*

Dies hat mehrere Gründe.
Ich hatte von Bitfenix 2x 140er sowie 3x 120er Spectre Lüfter bekommen und dazu noch 2 Lüfteradapter von Molex auf 3Pin(5V).
Nun wollte ich gern schon zur Veröffentlichung des Reviews die Vollbestückung mittesten, stief dabei allerdings auf mehrere Probleme:
-Mein Mainboard hat einfach nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse und lässt sich auch nicht genau genug steuern
-Die Lüfter wollten mit den 5V Adpatern von Bitfenix einfach nicht anlaufen. Mir ist schon klar, das die Spectre Lüfter eine höhere Alnaufspannung haben, allerdings liefen sie mit einem anderen 5V Adapter komischerweise an. Davon hatte ich aber nur einen da.
-Also hatte ich überlegt, wie ich zumindest 12V Werte liefern könnte. Da hatte ich 2 Adapter(Molex auf 3 Pin, direkt mit 12V). Die Spectre Lüfter haben allerdings nur 3 Pin Anschlüsse, daher viel das auch wieder flach. Nach einigem googlen fand ich dann raus, dass man sich die Adapter auch selbst bauen kann indem man die Molexanschlüsse etwas "moddet".  ZU sehen zum Beispiel hier: 12V Lüfteradapter und Lüfter mit 4Pin Molex Anschluss einfach auf 5V/7V umbauen
Nachdem ich dies bei dem vorhandenen Adapter probiert hatte(war etwas einfacher, da der nicht gesleevt war) machte ich mich daran, die Lüfteradapter von BitFenix zu modden. Nach einigen hin und her gelang es mir schließlich und ich riss ein Kabel ab. Da hatte ich wohl etwas gründlich falsch angegangen. Da war auch nichts mehr zu reparieren, der Adapter ist hin, da sich die Sleeves und alles miteinander verzwirbelt haben.
An dieser Stelle habe ich dann abgebrochen und das Review mit Werksbestückung getestet.
Gleichzeitig schickte ich vor etwa 2 Wochen eine PN an den BitFenix Ansprechpartner hier im Forum, der mir auch das Review vermittelt hat. Seitdem habe ich aber noch keine Antwort bekommen und kann dazu nichts genaueres sagen.
Warum sind jetzt grade diese zwei Wochen wichtig?
Nun während ich vor 2 Wohen noch etwas mehr Zeit hatte und auch den Nachtest mit anderen Adaptern zeitlich noch geschafft hätte hat sich das Anfang dieser Woche plötzlich geändert. Ich habe einen neuen Job und bin dazu ca. 400km von meiner üblichen Hardware weg.
Da ich hier nur eine Laptop habe und sich dieser Umstand auch in Zukunft nicht ändern wird, wollte ich jetzt Bescheid geben, das hier niemand mehr auf den Nachtest mit Vollbestückung hoffen kann.
Tut mir sehr Leid für alle Interessierten, ich hätte es gerne gemacht aber die Möglichkeit habe ich aktuell nicht.

Long Story Short:
*Ein Nachtest mit Vollbestückung wird nicht mehr stattfinden.*

Tut mir Leid,
GoldenMic


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Gutes Review, gefällt mir echt gut!
Weiter so


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Mai 2014)

Auch kein Beinbruch. 


Solange wir in Zukunft noch ab und an deine hochwertigen Reviews genießen dürfen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Auch kein Beinbruch.
> 
> 
> Solange wir in Zukunft noch ab und an deine hochwertigen Reviews genießen dürfen



Danke für die Blumen. Hört man gerne.
Allerdings fallen alle zukünftigen Reviews(aktuell war eh nichts geplant) aus den selben Gründen auch flach. 
Ich habe hier einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten dafür. Das wird sich denke ich frühstens nächstes Jahr ändern - sofern mit dem Job alles gut läuft. ()


----------

